# Betta Fish Surprise Delight!



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a start on a new little setup for the top of the fridge in our little bungalow.

I got one of these awesome little 2-ish-gallon solid glass tanks and I want to put a betta in there with some plants. This will be a very simple little tank.










I have some pictures I am working on here I'll post more soon.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I plan to keep the planting simple with just a few plants in Tank Planters and some moss. 

Here is a picture of a _Crypt. wendtii_ 'Green Gecko' in a Tank Planter that I might include.










I know that two gallons is too small for a betta, but I have the fish already and he is only about 1/2-size. I can move him into a 2.5 or 5-gallon when he grows up bigger.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

give him some floating plant like amazon frogbit, they like that =)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am just going to stick with the underwater plants. I will have quite a bit of foliage in there.

Here it is with just a single swordplant. I can't remember what veriety this one is (?????) but it has such a nice color.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

If that were mine, I would have just put some java moss in it. Can't wait to see it with the fish.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think it would be hard to get it to look like much without adding more plants. Also bettas like to have lots of foliage around for places to hide.

Here is another quick shot with some moss and some tumbled stones in there. I need to add some more moss.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is the fish that I got. 

Hard to believe this beautiful little thing was cost me just $4.95.


----------



## naturalwonders (Dec 24, 2008)

That is one heck of a "sexy" glass tank. I like it a lot. And it's almost 2 gallons? Perfect!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I think that it is just shy of 2 gallons. I wish I knew where I could find more of those tanks(???).


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Yeah I think that it is just shy of 2 gallons. I wish I knew where I could find more of those tanks(???).


You know, I could have sworn I saw one of these on ebay the other day.. that may have been a dream though


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have seen them on ebay and etsy.com too, but they were very expensive.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

He is very beautiful. Love the little blue diamonds. I hope he's not a jumper.You might want to consider a top, for at least when you are not around.:wink: One can simply be made from bridal veil or plexi with some holes drilled....
Good luck.


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

What a lovely betta!


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

He's gorgeous... I hope he doesn't mind being gorgeous instead of handsome. Tell us what you name him.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

waterfaller1 said:


> He is very beautiful. Love the little blue diamonds. I hope he's not a jumper.You might want to consider a top, for at least when you are not around.:wink: One can simply be made from bridal veil or plexi with some holes drilled....
> Good luck.


Thanks! Yep I have an acrylic top with holes over the tank.



ashes2ashes said:


> What a lovely betta!


Thanks!



ValMM said:


> He's gorgeous... I hope he doesn't mind being gorgeous instead of handsome. Tell us what you name him.


No name yet. What do you think about "Megatron"?

Here is a quick shot that I got with the whole setup. I love the way the light transmits through that glass.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Megatron?:hihi:


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Megatron, huh? If you like that name. My current Betta is Mêut jan, which is Thai for: Dark moon. My last Betta was Ton-yén, which is Thai for: Evening.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I need to ponder the name some more.

Here is a quick _in situ_ shot of the setup. I do have an acrylic top on there most of the time.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

While taking these pictures I had fun playing with different lighting effects. Here is another view.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a pretty little red fish you have there---its name shall be ; 

น้อย สีแดง ปลา

You can just call it Little Red Fish if you would like.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice betta:icon_smil


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I still like Megatron the best.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i have the exact same tank!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you get yours?


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I love it! Beautiful fish.

I had a red one I named Pepper.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

That looks awesome!
And honestly, I'm so sick of transformers... Micheal Bay ruined something from my childhood.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Where did you get yours?


My parents XD, I really have no clue.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> I still like Megatron the best.


Then that is what you should name him.:icon_wink


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Somebody suggested "Carl" and I liked the sound of that too.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Somebody suggested "Carl" and I liked the sound of that too.


 
see if he likes mustard on his biscuits before you name him Carl. Thats a requirement for that name. :icon_mrgr


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Can you see the resemblance?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

[email protected] Megatron

Very pretty little setup.

Your sword looks Kleiner-bar-ish.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Laura. I think that it is not a Kleiner bar. I think that I got this sword from chuukus and he called it something else, but I don't remember what. It has the most wonderful deep burgundy color.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am sorry to report that I lost that fish. I had the top covered with a piece of acrylic, but there was a 3/16" gap along one edge where the heater power cord went. This space was no wider than the fish, but he managed to jump through. Whoops!

I got another new fish. The plants have grown some more and I'll get some more new pictures soon.


----------

